# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  DownSites

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπερα,
τα inetvpm.awmn, stats.awmn και routers.awmn εχουν πέσει?
και το own.awmn!!?
Πως θα σας φενοταν ενα http://www.isitdownrightnow.com για το awmn ομως?

----------


## StarGazer

Μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα στον κόμβο του cha0s υπάρχει ή θέμα δρομολόγησης.

----------

